# القومي - الوطني



## ahmedcowon

لاحظت أن في مصر والسودان يتم استخدام كلمة "القومي" لوصف المجالس والهيئات والمشروعات الرسمية التابعة للدولة في حين أن كلمة "الوطني" هي المستخدمة في الدول العربية الأخرى

هل يوجد اختلاف في المعني بين الكلمتين؟​


----------



## momai

نعم يوجد اختلاف, الوطن يعبر عن الدولة المرسومة على الخريطة باختلاف القوميات اما القوم فهم الناس ذو العرق والاثنية الواحدة بعيدا عن الحدود السياسية.
وبشكل عام في سوريا ندعو المشافي والمؤسسات الحكومية بالوطنية كما ذكرت مسبقا.


----------



## إسكندراني

قد تكون هذه المصطلحات نتيجة لفكرة القومية العربية التي أسسها عبد الناصر


----------



## Bakr

يستعملان بنفس المعنى مثل
المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان في مصر
المجلس الوطني لحقوق الإنسان في المغرب
ولكن "وطني" قد يكون نسبة إلى حب الوطن، وقد يكون "قومي" نسبة إلى القومية العربية​


----------



## WadiH

لا أتوقع أن لها علاقة بالقومية العربية أو عبد الناصر لأن هناك دولاً ادعت أنها تتبنى القومية العربية بشكل أقوى من مصر ومع ذلك لا تستخدم هذه المفردة.  أظنه مجرد صدفة لغوية تفردت بها مصر.  ماذا كانت تسمى مثل هذه المؤسسات في مصر الملكية؟


----------



## Bakr

حين ذكرتُ أنه قد يكون هناك اختلاف في استعمال الكلمتين، كنت أقصد خارج سياق تسمية مثل تلك المؤسسات، مثلا حزب "وطني"  تعني أنه من الأحزاب التي كان لها دورفي مناهضة الاستعمار، أو رجل "وطني" أي رجل يحب وطنه، وحزب "قومي" تعني أنه يتبنى فكرة القومية العربية. وسؤالك عن تسمية تلك المؤسسات في مصر قبل ثورة 1952 وهل هذه التسمية مرتبطة بالقومية العربية وجمال عبد الناصر، سؤال مهم ويدعو للبحث.ـ​


----------



## cherine

Wadi Hanifa said:


> ماذا كانت تسمى مثل هذه المؤسسات في مصر الملكية؟


على حد علمي، لم يكن هناك بديل مستخدم، فمثلاً دار الكتب والوثائق القومية، كان اسمها "الكتبخانة". والكثير من المؤسسات والهيئات "القومية" أُنشئت بعد قيام الجمهورية. لكني أظن أن الأمر لا علاقة له بعبد الناصر، بل هو مجرد تفضيل مَحَلّي لكلمة أو أخرى


----------

